# bmw interior and alloys



## deadlydave (Mar 12, 2005)

hey im looking for the full black or grey leather interior for my bmw e39 i am also looking for a nice set of deep dish alloys pref 18" if anyone has these or knows where i can get them please let me know i live in ireland


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow, the dealer is probably the only place to get a leather interior but I can tell you it will be very expensive. You might try a custom auto upholstery shop as an alternative.

Wheels are everywhere...just make sure they are meant for the E39.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Check ebay or auto wreckers for the interior.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

norcal 528i said:


> Check ebay or auto wreckers for the interior.


:stupid:

www.usedbmwparts.com


_A used pair of seats is a set pulled from a car a shipped "as is". The seat frames are to be good and the motors are tested and working. The seat fabric or material will not be ripped, torn or punctured but will show signs of wear. _*Most of our used BMW parts are priced from 52% to 85% off the current BMW list price -- and all Bavarian parts are cleaned, tested, and Guaranteed. Please call us for the specific BMW interchange, the part's exact condition, available warranties, and package discounts at (800)269-0863.*This BMW part works for the following BMW models and year ranges:_1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 BMW 525I 4DR ( E39 ) BMW 525I WAGON ( E39 ) BMW 530I 4DR ( E39 ) BMW 528I 4DR ( E39 ) BMW 528I WAGON ( E39 ) BMW 540I 4DR ( E39 ) BMW 540I WAGON ( E39 )_
*******>*******>
********>********>


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Sweet...but you guys probably noticed the original poster is in Ireland....


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Sweet...but you guys probably noticed the original poster is in Ireland....


Sure did... I figure it's up to him to determine how much Guinness he'll have to ship over to the States to barter for those seats... :drink:


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

They have gotta have auto wreckers in Ireland right? :dunno:


----------

